# Welche Pedale?



## DaMudda (5. Juli 2006)

Welche Pedale fahr Ihr so? Wenn man sich auf dem Markt so umkuckt gibts ja gar keine richtigen Käfig-Bärentatzen(im Stil Point AlienII) mehr sondern nur noch solchen neumodischen Schnick-Schnack uund buunt.(DMR V8/12)
Also - welche Pedale könnt ihr mir empfehlen? Guten Grip sollten sie haben, leicht sollten sie sein(max.500g) und nicht sofort kaputtgehen - meine letzten Pedale hab ich 1997 gekauft!! Ausserdem bin ich nicht bereit mehr als 30 EUR zu bezahlen - 50 wären absolut oberste Schmerzgrenze...
Dann mal her mit den Teilen!!!


----------



## AmericanChesser (5. Juli 2006)

Ja die VP gibts: http://www.trialmarkt.de/media/vpblack.JPG
GIbts in Schwarz und Silber!
Sonst halt norm. Pedalen mit Pins!
Sind aber wirklich nicht Gut vin 1 Tag meine TruVativ Holzfeller pedalen am TrialBike gefahren finds nicht Gut!
Nim die VP!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scr4t (5. Juli 2006)

wenn du relativ sauber fährst kannst du die mit Pins nehmen, haben teilweise echt sau guten grip.

Aber wenn du viel schranzt, dann nimm lieber die VP, da bei den plattformpedalen die PINS gut und gern mal ausreißen wenn man auf ihnen landet.


----------



## funky^jAY (5. Juli 2006)

jo...VPs

die kann man easy wieder geradebiegen, halten was aus, und wenn man mehr gripp will kann man die ja auch anfeilen wie das hier irgendjemand ma gemacht hat


----------



## Schevron (5. Juli 2006)

die vp rocken.
bau den inneren kÃ¤fig raus. einfach schrauben raus, die plastickspacer vom inneren kÃ¤fig abmachen (einfach krÃ¤ftig seitlich drÃ¼cken) und wieder zwischen rein machen.
andere mÃ¶glichkeit wÃ¤re, sich aluhÃ¼lsen zu drehen, oder von nem dÃ¼nnen alurohr stÃ¼cke abschneiden und die als spaÃer verwenden.

alles in allem hat man dann fÃ¼r ca. 26â¬ pedalen die nen fetten grip haben, lange halten, und aussehen wie 60â¬ monty pedalen. (gut die monty sind aus hÃ¤rterem alu)

Fazit: VP, und fÃ¼r mehr grip den inneren kÃ¤fig raus.


----------



## isah (5. Juli 2006)

tioga und eine pedal seite pin-los fahren.. zugegeben ist nicht jeder manns fall, aber mindestens für micht eine optimale lösung..


----------



## Cryo-Cube (5. Juli 2006)

isah schrieb:
			
		

> tioga und eine pedal seite pin-los fahren.. zugegeben ist nicht jeder manns fall, aber mindestens für micht eine optimale lösung..



Die Idee ist gut, aber nervt manchmal (musste das mal so machen weil die eine Seite vom Pedal schon fast alle Pins verloren hatte)


----------



## Jonny_Menkakow (5. Juli 2006)

kauf dir die vp und bau die so um:












so haben die teile saumäßig grip und werden auch noch leichter


----------



## Schevron (5. Juli 2006)

genau so schauts dann aus 

thx für die bilder


----------



## fahrbereit (5. Juli 2006)

siehe erfahrungen-thread seite 6 beitrag #138
hat sich in dem fall erledigt

ach ja: gut sind die schon (schoen breit und flach), ich wollt nur mal andere probieren


----------



## Benjy (5. Juli 2006)

also was die plattformpedalen mit pins angeht... ich würde mir einfach welche mit geschraubten pins kaufen... dann brauchste nur die pins rausschrauben, bisschen loctite oder so dranklatschen und wieder reinschrauben... hält (jedenfalls bei mir) bombig... und ich steht auf diesen plattformpedalen wesentlich besser als auf den käfigpedalen... ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moppel_kopp (5. Juli 2006)

och, da seh ich hier den thread, denk mir da kannste mal wieder was vernünftiges posten mit bildern und dann schnappt mir der gute jonni meine eigenen pics weg  
Also kann auch nur zu stimmen mit den VP´s, mach einfach den innenkäfig raus und wenn du noch langeweile hast pfeil sie an  (doch dann bitte immer schienenbeinschoner tragen) *gg*
mfg. Fabian


----------



## Lenin (5. Juli 2006)

Also ich fahre die Wellgo MG-1 oder wie sie heissen. 
Die magnesium Pedallen. Sehen genau wie TryAll aus, kosten aber
nur um die 35-40 Euro. 
Das beste ist das Gewicht - 370gr paar!!!


----------



## DaMudda (5. Juli 2006)

Das ist eindeutig - die VP sehen schon gut aus...Platformpedale nerven...
Aber warum nicht mit Doppelkäfig fahren?? Werd Dinger mal ausprobieren...
Übrigens meine bisherigen Pedalen sind Wellgo LU-552 - genial!!
Wo ist der Unterschied zu Try-All?


----------



## Moppel_kopp (5. Juli 2006)

DaMudda schrieb:
			
		

> Aber warum nicht mit Doppelkäfig fahren??



weil ohne innenkäfig mehr masse auf weniger fläche verteilt ist und somit besser grip

mfg. Fabian


----------



## DeathMagick (8. Juli 2006)

Das gibts ja wohl nicht. Da hol ich mir TryAll-Pedale, um sie auf ne TryAll-Kurbel zu schrauben, dann stößt der äußere Käfig an der Kurbel an, die an der Außenseite eine leichte Ausbeulung hat. Nun muss ich die äußerste Biegung des Käfigs wegflexen...

Tolle Kompatibilität!


----------



## Moppel_kopp (9. Juli 2006)

reicht auch wenn du einmal mitm hammer drauf haust, hatte das problem auch schon 

mfg. Fabian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trialsrider (9. Juli 2006)

Also ich bin gerade wieder von den SCHEI$$ Try All dingern weg zu Plattformpedalen eben weil sie keinen Grip haben und andauernd kaputt sind!
Plattform Pedale tun zwar mehr weh aber sind einfach die bessere wahl! 

 

ich fahre die DMR V8 und bin sehr zufrieden bis jetzt!


----------



## snake999acid (9. Juli 2006)

hatte die VP --> totaler scheiss....
hatte TryAll Platform --> der letzte dreck 

also entweder V8 (sau geil aber brutal beim abrutschen  )
oder die V12 (aber net magnesium... mag. is zwar leicht aber net sooo stabil)

Ich selber fahr die Crank Brothers 5050xx <--- sau geil aber kosten halt 99 EUR
die V12 ca 120 EUR und die V8 auch ca 50 EUR...

kauf dir bloß net son VP scheiss ... koxx etc.

ahja hierzu noch: Point Alien 2 ?  knaxen nach ner zeit sind aber auch übelst  ^^


----------



## Cryo-Cube (9. Juli 2006)

lol 100â¬ pedale, ne ne is mir zu viel.
30â¬ Wellgo Dinger tun es auch


----------



## isah (9. Juli 2006)

was soll man da noch sagen, ausser.. glückwunsch


----------



## Nightfly.666 (9. Juli 2006)

Ich habe an meinem MTB Peregrine BMX Pedale dran. Haben aber 140 Mark gekostet; es gab auch ne halb so teure Version bei der  keine gedichteten Rillenlager verwendet wurden. 
Ich bin echt begeistert: Super Grip und sehr geringes Verletzungsrisiko. Bei meinen Photos ist ein Bild von dem Rad dabei.


----------



## snake999acid (9. Juli 2006)

isah schrieb:
			
		

> was soll man da noch sagen, ausser.. glückwunsch



das sind die 5050 x 
die 5050 xx sin besser


----------



## isah (9. Juli 2006)

yup, die auf dem bild kosten dafÃ¼r auch nur 60 â¬...


----------



## Cryo-Cube (9. Juli 2006)

ja mit den teureren geht ein hook auf 12Palletten auch viel eifacher. Sidehops und VR gaps sowieso


----------



## Nightfly.666 (10. Juli 2006)

was ist anders an den teureren?


----------



## Spezialistz (10. Juli 2006)

industrielager


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scr4t (10. Juli 2006)

Cryo-Cube schrieb:
			
		

> ja mit den teureren geht ein hook auf 12Palletten auch viel eifacher. Sidehops und VR gaps sowieso



wenn das so ist bestell ich mir die dinger auch mal  

bzw ich fahre VP´s und das reicht locker aus.

Was viele vergessen, ist das SCHUHWERK! Das kann gravierende unterschiede im grip auf den pedalen machen


----------



## ChrisKing (10. Juli 2006)

Scr4t schrieb:
			
		

> Was viele vergessen, ist das SCHUHWERK!



Also ich fahr eigentlich IMMER mit Schuhen!


----------



## Trialar (10. Juli 2006)

Scr4t schrieb:
			
		

> Was viele vergessen, ist das SCHUHWERK! Das kann gravierende unterschiede im grip auf den pedalen machen


 
Hab grad die Werbung Oben rechts gesehen:





Das Profil hab ich auch, und mit den VP´s haste damit übelst Grip.
Bei Plattformpedalen reißts da nur das Gummiprofil raus.

Ich hab beides und muss sagen:
  Mit sonem Profil sind die VP´s besser
  Mit wenig Profil die Plattformpedale


----------



## Monty98 (10. Juli 2006)

ich stell jetzt einmal was klar:
mit der Vans-Waffelsohle





hat man auf JEDEM Plattformpedal (solange es Alu-Pins hat) HAMMER GEILEN Grip. Bei mir geht das so weit das ich, wenn ich meinen FuÃ am Pedal einrichten will, nicht den FuÃ verrutschen sonder anheben und setzen muss.
Ich bin jetzt 2 Jahre diese sohle gefahren bis sich die Schuhe letzendlich aufgelÃ¶st haben. GlÃ¼cklicher Weise hatte ich noch ein 2. Paar Vans mit der Sohle  und die fahr ich jetzt ca. ein Monat und bin 1000% damit zufrieden.

Hier meine Pedale (22â¬):






Edit fÃ¼r VP-Fans: Auch auf den VP Pedalen hat man einen besseren Grip als z.B. mit Converse One Stars


----------



## mädlog (10. Juli 2006)

yeah die schuhe hab ich auch die haben echt auf jeder plattform pedale mega grip doch einen nachteil ham se .....mir isses schon ein paar mal passiert dass ,als ich abspringen musste mein füsse einfach wie festgeklebt waren und ich dann aufn anus geflogen bin aber sonst sind die die nummer eins also merk dir         

Vans + Plattformpedale = Grip


----------



## snake999acid (10. Juli 2006)

zu den Crank Brothers 5050xx , die teurerern (also xx und NICHT x) haben Industrielagen und da is auch nen päckchen pins dabei zum reinschrauben, die sin bei den billigeren (5050x) nicht dabei und kostetn 13 eur aufpreis (was sich dann scho nemma lohnt finde ich) desweiteren (wers braucht) is bei den teureren noch ein plattenset zumaustaushcen dabei in rot 


zu den Vans <--- endgeil!!!!
gibt keine besseren schuhe, nur es tut weh zu sehen wie sie von den pedalen zerfetzt werden


----------



## Lenin (10. Juli 2006)

Wellgo MG-1 sin die besten!!!
http://biketrials.ru/board/viewtopic.php?p=170836&sid=5daf3102f214f8fc802db4763b414821


----------



## ChrisKing (10. Juli 2006)

Bekommt man leider fast nirgends...


----------



## snake999acid (10. Juli 2006)

"hust" die pedale können vlt mit V8 mithalten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mädlog (11. Juli 2006)

hmm irgendwie haben die welgo MG-1  pedale ähnlichtkeit mit den try all magnesium.


----------



## mädlog (11. Juli 2006)

http://biketrials.ru/board/files/pd1014_193.jpg


----------



## jockie (11. Juli 2006)

Die "Pins" sind doch meist eh nur Madenschrauben M4 mit Innensechskant. Gibt's günstig im Stahlwarenladen, oft im Baumarkt und auch bei eBay. Das ist nun wirklich kein Argument pro/contra irgendein Pedal.

Bei den V8 finde ich's doof, dass die meisten Pins fest sind und nicht auswechselbar. Sowas kommt doch echt nicht in Frage bei Trial.
...und wenn ich die gegen meine uralten Azonic-Pedale halte sind die V8 echt klein.

Die Wellgo-Bärentatzen finde ich auch sehr unpraktisch. Erstens haben die sich bei mir 10x schneller verbogen als die VP und zweitens empfinde ich die als viel kippeliger. Ich glaube, der Käfig ist nicht so groß und dafür höher bei den Wellgo...daher wohl die Kippeligkeit.


----------



## Lenin (11. Juli 2006)

mädlog schrieb:
			
		

> hmm irgendwie haben die welgo MG-1  pedale ähnlichtkeit mit den try all magnesium.



Es sind die gleichen nur fuer 35Euro...=)


----------



## ChrisKing (12. Juli 2006)

jockie schrieb:
			
		

> Die "Pins" sind doch meist eh nur Madenschrauben M4 mit Innensechskant. Gibt's günstig im Stahlwarenladen, oft im Baumarkt und auch bei eBay. *Das ist nun wirklich kein Argument pro/contra irgendein Pedal.*



Naja eigentlich schon, denn wenn son Pin abbricht/rausbricht, dann is meistens des Gewinde im Pedal auch gleich im Arsch und man kann keine neuen Pins mehr reinschrauben... bei Magnesium Pedalen brechen die Pins sowieso viel leichter/schneller raus, weils halt bissl weicher is als Alu.


----------



## ChrisKing (12. Juli 2006)

Lenin schrieb:
			
		

> Es sind die gleichen nur fuer 35Euro...=)



Kannst mir maln Link geben, wo es die für 35 Euro gibt? Hab im Netz nirgends was gefunden...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BRAUNSCHWEIG XL (12. Juli 2006)

@Kumpel Chris King 
KAUF MICH...Schnell 6,50â¬!!!!!!!     ..laufen aber meist so mit 35-40â¬ aus


----------



## jockie (12. Juli 2006)

ChrisKing schrieb:
			
		

> Naja eigentlich schon, denn wenn son Pin abbricht/rausbricht, dann is meistens des Gewinde im Pedal auch gleich im Arsch und man kann keine neuen Pins mehr reinschrauben... bei Magnesium Pedalen brechen die Pins sowieso viel leichter/schneller raus, weils halt bissl weicher is als Alu.



Ich meinte eher damit, dass "dass Pins dabei sind" kein Argument ist 

Klar gehen einem die Gewinde auch oft futscht...und letztendlich muss man die Pins auch dann mit der Zange rausdrehen, weil man mi'm Inbus sicher nicht mehr reinkommt.
Unbewusst mache ich's aber wie Isah und nehme eh immer nur eine Seite des Pedals, wobei das echt nur in der Stadt wirklich eine Lösung ist, in der Natur nicht.
Wenn das Gewinde futsch ist, kann man die Pins auch mal schräg reindrehen, dann verkanten die sich und heben genauso.


----------



## ChrisKing (12. Juli 2006)

BRAUNSCHWEIG XL schrieb:
			
		

> @Kumpel Chris King
> KAUF MICH...Schnell 6,50!!!!!!!     ..laufen aber meist so mit 35-40 aus



ah danke


----------



## trialsrider (12. Juli 2006)

Also mit dem Grip ises bei mir so wie ein vorredner hier schon meinte....
mit den Oakley "Spline" (glaub ich) muss ich auch den Fuß anheben und neu setzen wenn ich mit der Fußstellung nicht zufrieden bin! 
Also echt krass der Grip! Und an den Schuhen sieht man komischer weise
noch garnix! bin mal gespannt... 

Ach ja und wie wäre es wenn man
einfach Bären(tatzen)(platt)formpedale nimmt!  

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...sPageName=MERC_VI_ReBay_Pr4_PcY_BIN_Stores_IT


----------



## Trialar (12. Juli 2006)

Ich finde ein Versuch wärs auf jeden Fall wert.
So schlecht sehen die ja gar net aus.


----------



## BRAUNSCHWEIG XL (12. Juli 2006)

trialsrider schrieb:
			
		

> Ach ja und wie wäre es wenn man
> einfach Bären(tatzen)(platt)formpedale nimmt!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...sPageName=MERC_VI_ReBay_Pr4_PcY_BIN_Stores_IT



Gewicht /  nur 550 gr. 

das "NUR" ist echt nen LOL wert


----------



## snake999acid (12. Juli 2006)

jockie schrieb:
			
		

> Die "Pins" sind doch meist eh nur Madenschrauben M4 mit Innensechskant. Gibt's günstig im Stahlwarenladen, oft im Baumarkt und auch bei eBay. Das ist nun wirklich kein Argument pro/contra irgendein Pedal.
> 
> Bei den V8 finde ich's doof, dass die meisten Pins fest sind und nicht auswechselbar. Sowas kommt doch echt nicht in Frage bei Trial.
> ...und wenn ich die gegen meine uralten Azonic-Pedale halte sind die V8 echt klein.
> ...



die festen pins sind bei den V8 doch kein stress, und außerdem haben die 8 auswechselbare ... also wieder madenschrauben
man sollte aber auch den Preisunterschied sehn, die kosten ja "grad" mal 45 EUR


----------



## jockie (12. Juli 2006)

snake999acid schrieb:
			
		

> die festen pins sind bei den V8 doch kein stress, und außerdem haben die 8 auswechselbare ... also wieder madenschrauben
> man sollte aber auch den Preisunterschied sehn, die kosten ja "grad" mal 45 EUR



Ich weiß nicht, wofür die festen (beim Trial) gut sein sollen und finde's eher unsinnig welche nicht tauschbar zu machen.

Probiere wohl - wenn meine eines fernen Tages - mal den Geist aufgeben wohl die hier (auswechselbar)



oder auch die Tioga Surefoot MX






Ansonsten bleiben Pedale halt echt Geschmacks- und vielleicht auch Glaubenssache :-D


...hat eigentlich irgendjemand schonmal probiert bei 'nem kaputten Pin-Gewinde einfach mal den Steg durchzubohren und Minischrauben mit Minimutter durchzustecken? Frage mich die ganze Zeit schon, ob ich das bei ein paar Pins machen soll. Sehe da nicht das riesige Sicherheitsproblem; wird schon nicht beim Biken gleich das ganze Pedal auf einmal auseinanderbrechen.


----------



## Schevron (13. Juli 2006)

also ich weiß von vielen die einfach schrauben rein drehen. bei welchem modell genau weiß ich nicht.
irgendwelche magnesium teile.
kann man genauer bei denen nachfragen wenn interesse besteht.


----------



## ChrisKing (13. Juli 2006)

jockie schrieb:
			
		

> oder auch die Tioga Surefoot MX



Sind auch als "MX PRO" bekannt... 
Die Dinger fahr ich seit Jahren! Besten Pedale wo gibt. Auswechselbare Pins, 32 Pin-Gewinde pro Pedal! Also wenn die Pins mal rausreissen und des Gewinde kaputt is, dann kann man die Pins einfach wo anders reinschrauben! So halten die Pedale echt ewig... Und die ham ne breitere Auflagefläche im Vergleich zu andern Platform Pedalen. Gewicht is mit 460g auch ok. Sind allerdings recht teuer mit 60 Euro, dafür halten die bei mir echt ewig!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mädlog (13. Juli 2006)

nice pedale!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mädlog (13. Juli 2006)

echt coole idee da einfach mehrere gewinde reinzumachen!!!! hübsch!


----------

